# 65 GTO Right Hand Mirror



## patty1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Did they ever make a right side door mounted rear view mirror for the 1965 models?
If so where can I find one?
Pat


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

patty1 said:


> Did they ever make a right side door mounted rear view mirror for the 1965 models?
> If so where can I find one?
> Pat


Yes they did, and I believe they (both sides) were only dealer installed in `65. You can find them at any of the repo guys stores. I got mine from ThePartsPlaceInc Dot Com when it came time to replace.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Side view mirrors were a factory option as well as a dealer option. If you did not check off the mirror option the 65 came with no side view mirrors. You could get left only or left and right mirrors as a factory option. If you received the factory mirror option the mirrors were put on behind the vent window like Rukee's car shows. At that time frame I thought that mirror looked like it was in the wrong place. I thought it should be in front on the vent window. If you did not like where the factory put the mirror you could order the car without the mirrow and put it where you wanted. I still think the 65 GTO looks better with the mirror in front of the vent window vs behind the vent. You will see cars with mirrors in both locations but Rukee's is the factory way.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

problem is right mirror is basically unusable from the driver seat position depending on where it was mounted.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

pontiac said:


> problem is right mirror is basically unusable from the driver seat position depending on where it was mounted.


I could see with the original one sept it would wiggle out of adjustment. Now with the replacment, I can't see anything.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pontiac nailed it. My '65 came with no outside mirrors at all. Someone installed the driver's side mirror on the car before I got it. No seat belts, either. Just a tripower, 4 speed, gauges, and a posi. What else do you need????


----------



## Andy65GTO (Jan 9, 2012)

The one mirror can be used for both left or right mountings they fit both sides, all you need to do is swivel the mirror head opposite ways.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

:agree 
same mirror is used on both sides- actually seeing anything out of it is another story


----------



## patty1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I looked in all the usual parts places for a right hand mirror and wasn't successful so I bought a left hand mirror and mounted it on the right side but there is no way to get it to swivel so that I can see out of it. Was there actually a different mirror made for the right side? I checked at The Parts Place website but I couldn't find the right side mirror. They had a place where I could send them an inquiry and they "would get back to me within 24 hours" but ........its been 3 days so far with no response.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

same part both sides


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I should switch mine side to side and see if it makes the passanger side usable.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I got mine from ames. Got both side since there are holes already in the passenger side door. Same part number.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I think Ames reproduces their own mirrors. I have used Ames' mirrors on other pontiacs and never had vibrations or other problems that i am reading here.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I don't know how good the ames ones are yet but I know the one that is on it right now (square about the same size as stock) is useless trying to see out of.


----------



## Andy65GTO (Jan 9, 2012)

I bougut my mirrors from Year One they look exact to the originals but because of the positioning on the door of the RH mirror you can not see much and I think the originals would have had the same problem. I just like the look of the both mirrors even though the RH is only good for the back seat passenger and I still have to turn my head to check for traffic.(Which is usually miles behind)


----------



## patty1 (Dec 28, 2011)

We bought two left hand mirrors from Ames (they don't have right hand ones) and the left hand mirror doesn't swivel to any position that is remotely useful on the right side. We did find the one for the right side at thepartsplaceinc.com..... haven't orderd it yet, though.
Pat


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

The original right mirror was different than the left. Different part no. and different angle. The aftermarket (repo) where the same mirror is used in both locations will never swivel properly to be usable on the right to see when you are seated in the driver seat.


----------

